# Hit a 245 kg bench!



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

training the the irish gpc open, in the under 90kg junior class. worked up to 245kg in the overkill followed by 140kg plates plus 40kg band tension for 3 sets of 5.

On a related note got invited to compete at the WPC/GPC worlds in the states in November, but I cannot afford to go without any form of sponsorship, anyone know of any companies or brands who may be interested?

www.facebook.com/thomas.gleeson.10/posts/974784882547603?comment_id=974785469214211&offset=0&total_comments=1&ref=notif&notif_t=share_comment


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

tommy92 said:


> training the the irish gpc open, in the under 90kg junior class. worked up to 245kg in the overkill followed by 140kg plates plus 40kg band tension for 3 sets of 5.
> 
> On a related note got invited to compete at the WPC/GPC worlds in the states in November, but I cannot afford to go without any form of sponsorship, anyone know of any companies or brands who may be interested?
> 
> www.facebook.com/thomas.gleeson.10/posts/974784882547603?comment_id=974785469214211&offset=0&total_comments=1&ref=notif¬if_t=share_comment


thats some lifts you got there mate, well done


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

thanks man, finally nailing my form, making use of leg drive, reallly arching shoulder blades together ect


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

update on todays session, hit a 340kg deadlift weighing in at 87 kg, ****ing delighted. no vid but will go again next week will be sure to get one


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

tommy92 said:


> training the the irish gpc open, in the under 90kg junior class. worked up to 245kg in the overkill followed by 140kg plates plus 40kg band tension for 3 sets of 5.
> 
> On a related note got invited to compete at the WPC/GPC worlds in the states in November, but I cannot afford to go without any form of sponsorship, anyone know of any companies or brands who may be interested?
> 
> www.facebook.com/thomas.gleeson.10/posts/974784882547603?comment_id=974785469214211&offset=0&total_comments=1&ref=notif¬if_t=share_comment


Awesome work! Unfortunately we do not offer sponsorship to athletes but there must be StrongMan companies out there that do. Google search and have send them your details along with pics/footage. I'm sure there will be a company out there that will take you on. All the best. Scott


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

strong mate. ever foward after that tear. more and more impressed each time.


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

DiscSupps said:


> Awesome work! Unfortunately we do not offer sponsorship to athletes but there must be StrongMan companies out there that do. Google search and have send them your details along with pics/footage. I'm sure there will be a company out there that will take you on. All the best. Scott


Hey Scott, I appreciate the reply anyways  I have done but no luck unfortunately, I do not compete in strongman, I am a powerlifter in the 90kg/198lb weight class, meaning I'd need to double my weight to be a decent strongman competitor which is never going to happen haha


----------



## Frasier Crane (Oct 7, 2014)

**** that's strong, What's your training looking like now? What did you do to get their?

You in Northern Ireland?


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

tommy92 said:


> update on todays session, hit a 340kg deadlift weighing in at 87 kg, ****ing delighted. no vid but will go again next week will be sure to get one


I've just been jumping up & down from deadlifting 200k. Thanks for that lesson in humility


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

Frasier Crane said:


> **** that's strong, What's your training looking like now? What did you do to get their?
> 
> You in Northern Ireland?


no mate I live in Kildare, in Leixlip, and just researching and applying the knowledge. I'll start a soon on this site so I can log my training


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

tommy92 said:


> training the the irish gpc open, in the under 90kg junior class. worked up to 245kg in the overkill followed by 140kg plates plus 40kg band tension for 3 sets of 5.
> 
> On a related note got invited to compete at the WPC/GPC worlds in the states in November, but I cannot afford to go without any form of sponsorship, anyone know of any companies or brands who may be interested?
> 
> www.facebook.com/thomas.gleeson.10/posts/974784882547603?comment_id=974785469214211&offset=0&total_comments=1&ref=notif¬if_t=share_comment


Silly Question but are you natural?


----------



## Kjetil1234 (Jun 10, 2014)

Noodles1976 said:


> Silly Question but are you natural?


Stupid* question.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Equipped lifting - do you use Bench, Squat and Dead suits?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good lifting as usual buddy,unreal at your Bw..


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

Noodles1976 said:


> Silly Question but are you natural?





Kjetil1234 said:


> Stupid* question.


lol



Huntingground said:


> Equipped lifting - do you use Bench, Squat and Dead suits?


yep Im obsesd with equipment. Used a metal king pro deadlift suit, but switched my metal pro ace squatter for deadlifting recently, finding it better.



biglbs said:


> Good lifting as usual buddy,unreal at your Bw..


thanks man


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

what can you bench without the bench shirt


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Not to hijack the thread but what's the idea behind the suit?

Awesome lift btw


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Incredible weight for bench press, well done. I hope to reach that weight on squats some day!


----------



## diesel09 (May 27, 2009)

tommy92 said:


> training the the irish gpc open, in the under 90kg junior class. worked up to 245kg in the overkill followed by 140kg plates plus 40kg band tension for 3 sets of 5.
> 
> On a related note got invited to compete at the WPC/GPC worlds in the states in November, but I cannot afford to go without any form of sponsorship, anyone know of any companies or brands who may be interested?
> 
> www.facebook.com/thomas.gleeson.10/posts/974784882547603?comment_id=974785469214211&offset=0&total_comments=1&ref=notif¬if_t=share_comment


surely one of the sponsors or supplement companies on here would be interested, with lifts like that your surely destined for bigger things


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> what can you bench without the bench shirt


185 Rick. moving to the 100kg class though, or will try to, so I'm expecting that to increase hugely



sneeky_dave said:


> Not to hijack the thread but what's the idea behind the suit?
> 
> Awesome lift btw


thanks man, just equipped lifting, it's a different class, I prefer it personally as there is more to imprve on always, it's extremely technical



GCMAX said:


> Incredible weight for bench press, well done. I hope to reach that weight on squats some day!


thanks man


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

diesel09 said:


> surely one of the sponsors or supplement companies on here would be interested, with lifts like that your surely destined for bigger things


if you know of any mate who would take me on I'd be extremely grateful. I would ask for very little and in return would do whatever they want to to, repesent the brand at every competition I go to, make weekly facebook posts, a log, blog ect ect


----------

